# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Krimi i organizuar, karakteristikat e tij.

## Enri

Megjithese jane bere shume takime nderkombetare, ende nuk ka nje definicion perfundimtar per krimin e organizuar, per te cilin te kene rene dakord te gjithe. Agjensite amerikane te zbatimit te ligjit, pranojne si perkufizim te krimit te organizuar "nje aktivitet kriminal te denueshem, te vazhdueshem e veteveprues, duke patur nje strukture te organizuar, te ushqyer nga frika dhe korrupsioni dhe te motivuar nga etja per fitim".

Ne Konventen e Kombeve te Bashkuara kunder krimit te organizuar, ne vitin 2000 jepet ky perkufizim per grupin e krimit te organizuar:"Nje grup i strukturuar prej tre ose me shume personash, qe ka ekzistuar per nje periudhe kohe dhe veprojne ne bashkepunim, me qellim kryerjen e nje ose me shume krimeve ose veprave penale serioze, ne menyre qe te perfitojne, drejtperdrejt se terthorazi, nje perfitim financiar ose perfitim tjeter material..."

Pavaresisht nga perkufizimet e ndryshme, ne parim pranohet se krimi i organizuar ka disa karakteristika thelbesore.

Karakteristikat e krimit

a.Kerkimi i fitimit financiar. Nje bisnes qe te mbijetoje duhet qe patjeter te fitoje. Edhe funksionimi i krimit te organizuar eshte afersisht ne te njejten menyre. Etja per te patur gjithcka dhe sa me shume fitime, dikton vendimet dhe veprimet e numrit me te madh te organizatave kriminale.

b.Kerkon besnikeri te anetareve te organizates. Me qellim qe besnikeria ne mes te anetareve te organizates te jete sa me e garantuar, ne shume raste, anetaret i perkasin nje familje, fisi apo etnie. Megjithate, kjo nuk eshte githnje absolute. Duke qene anetare te nje familjeje, fisi apo etnie, anetaret e organizates e njohin shume mire njeri-tjetrin dhe ne kete menyre infiltrimi i policise eshte shume me i veshtire.

c.Shtyrja drejt korrupsionit te zyrtareve dhe te qeveritareve. Suksesi i shume organizatave kriminale ne veprimtarine e tyre antiligjore eshte pikerisht si pasoje e korrupsionit te zyrtareve dhe te atyre personave te ngarkuar per hetimin dhe procedimin e tyre. Nganjehere, lidhja ne mes tyre eshte aq e ngushte, saqe eshte veshtire te beshdallimin mes kriminelit dhe zyrtarit, qe ai ka korruptuar.

d.Struktura hierarkike. Grupet e krimit te organizuar, pergjithesisht, kane nje strukture te percaktuar, me nje rol lidershipi dhe vartesish, nepermjet te cilit, organizata arrin qellimet e saj.

e.Diversiteti i krimit. Perfshirja ne me shume se nje lloj krimi, eshte nga karakteristikat kryesore te organizatave kriminale.

f. Pjekuria organizative. Ne shume raste grupet e krimit te organizuar kane nje perhershmeri, pavaresisht nga futja apo largimi i nje apo disa individeve.

Disa vecori te grupeve shqiptare 

1.Organizatat nuk rpetendojne te jene te vetme ne territorin ne te cilin veprojne brenda vendit. Me parimin se" ka per te gjithe", ne nje territor veprojne disa organizata, te cilat, ne heshtje, respektojne njera-tjetren duke iu shmangur perpasjes.

2.Grupet kriminale shqiptare nuk kane nej strukture vertikale, hierarki ndaj njeri-tjetrit, nuk kane nje kupole drejtuese, por veprojne seicili "per hesap te vet". Ndoshta, me vopne me ndryshimin e faktoreve te mjedisit, do te ndryshoje dhe organizimi strukturor i tyre.

3.Anetaret e grupeve kriminale shpesh nderrojne padron, pra, kalojne nga nje grup ne tjetrin. Tipike kane qene keto levizje, sidomos ne vitin 1997.

4.Grupet kriminale shqiptare, qe veprojne ne perendim, njihen si shume te dhunshme. Sipas eksperteve te huaj,nese grupet e etnive te tjera ulen ne bisedime me njera-tjetren per problemet qekane per te zgjidhur dhe kur nuk arrijne t'i zgjidhin, perdorin gjuhen e armeve, grupet shqiptare u paraprijne qellimeve te tyre, duke perdorur fillimisht armet dhe duke detyruar palen tjeter te ulet ne bisedime ne pozita inferioriteti.

5.Grupet kriminale shqiptare ne Perendim, ne shume raste, jane te organizuar mbi bazen e qyteteve shqiptare prej nga ata jane, si p.sh. lacianet, peqinasit, fieraket etj.

6.Ne qarkullimin e parave, grupet shqiptare pergjithesisht parapelqejne qarkullimin "cash" dhe jo nepermjet kanaleve bankare.

7.Megjithese ne komunkimet telefonike perdorin pseudonime, pergjithesisht, nuk jane te kujdesshem. Kjo ka bere qe ne Perendim, ku ekzistojne mundesite teknike per pergjimet e telefonatave, te mos kete shume veshtiresi ne goditjen e grupeve kriminale shqiptare.

Demografia fetare ne Shqiperi ne vitet 1945 dhe 2000

Viti 1945 kishte te perfshire ne besimin Islam gati 72.8 % te popullsise, te besimit suni 47% dhe Bektashi 25 %, ndersa ne besuimin kristian ishte 27.2 % e popullsise, ku 17.1% jane te besimit ortodoks dhe vetem 10.1% e besimit katolik.

Viti 2000 kishte te perfshire ne besimin Islam 70 % te popullsise, te besimit suni 49% dhe bektashi 21%, ndersa ne besimin kristian ishin 30 % e popullsise, ku 20 % ishin te besimit ortodoks dhe 10% te besimit katolik

Ekstremizmi islamik dhe siguria kombetare

Ne vitin 1990 filloi qe gradualisht te lejohej besimi fetar. Pas vitit 1992, filloi ristrukturimi i atyre objekteve te kultit, qe nuk ishin shkaterruar dhe ngritja e objekteve te reja. Pikerisht, ne kete kohe, vershojne ne menyre te pakontrolluar ne Shqiperi, misionare te feve te ndryshme, te cilet, duke mos respektuar traditen tone, filluan te nderhyjne ne jeten religjioze te vendit.

Per te ndihmuiar ne rimekembjen e fese islame filluan te vijne shume shtetas te huaj, kryesisht te kombesise arabe, te inkuadruar ne shoqata dhe fondacione te ndryshme bamiresie. Duhet pranuar se ato dhane nje kontribut te jashtezakonshem ne ringritjen e objekteve te kultit, por shume prej tyre filluan te propogandonin ato fraksione te fese islame, qe ushtronin ne vendet e tyre, fraksione keto qe binin ndesh me traditen e myslimanizmit shqiptar. Ata filluan te kerkojne radikalizimin dhe arabizimin e fese islame ne Shqiperi, te nxisin percarjen fetare dhe te perhapnin ato sekte islame fondamentaliste, qe me pas, mund te krijonin shtratin per lindjen e filizave te terrorizimit islamik

----------


## DetiJone

ATHINE (9 Tetor 2003)

Sipas raportit secret të policisë greke, të cilin e nxjerr në dritë gazeta proqeveritare "To Vima", krimi i organizuar gjatë dy viteve të fundit ka marrë përmasa shqetësuese dhe aferat përkatëse kanë shënuar gjatë periudhës në fjalë një rritje prej 100 përqind. Raporti ka shqyrtuar vetëm rastet që i përkasin zonës së gjerë të kryqytetit dhe rrethinave të tij, për të kumtuar përfundimin se në këtë zonë krimi i organizuar kontrollohet nga 6 grupe të mëdha, me më shumë se 100 pjesëtarë. Në trafikun e drogës është konstatuar rritja e bashkëpunimit ndërmjet trafikantëve grekë dhe karteleve kolumbiane të drogës, por edhe grupeve të organizuara në Holandë dhe Spanjë.

Po ashtu raporti konfirmon lidhjet e ngushta ndërmjet trafikantëve grekë dhe atyre shqiptarë, kryesisht në trafikun e kanabisit dhe të heroinës. Një tjetër  biznes tepër fitimprurës është ai i kontrabandës së cigareve. Shumë nga rrjetet e prostitucionit preferojnë t'i investojnë fitimet e tyre në bursën e Athinës, vërehet në raport.

www.BBC.com

----------

